# meat grinder/jerky maker needed



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

Hey guys,

Its getting to be the holidays and I just harvested two deer. My dad is really excited to make some jerky and wanted me to go shop for a good dehydrator/jerky maker. I was just wondering about what type/brand to get. Should I look for certain qualities and avoid others?

Also we just lost our old meat grinder (it was 73 years old) and we need to get a new one. We are looking to make about 100 lbs of sausage once or twice a year. Same type of questions as the jerky maker. We don't mind if it takes a bit longer to do since we are only making it twice a year.

I saw that someone loved the jerky maker they purchased at Wal-Mart. I was wondering what brand?


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

sweatyspartan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Its getting to be the holidays and I just harvested two deer. My dad is really excited to make some jerky and wanted me to go shop for a good dehydrator/jerky maker. I was just wondering about what type/brand to get. Should I look for certain qualities and avoid others?
> 
> ...


I bought the one by nesco from walmart http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=1120727

works great


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

sweatyspartan said:


> Hey guys,
> Also we just lost our old meat grinder (it was 73 years old) and we need to get a new one. We are looking to make about 100 lbs of sausage once or twice a year. Same type of questions as the jerky maker. We don't mind if it takes a bit longer to do since we are only making it twice a year.


Butcher and Packer Supply in Detroit on Gratiot across from the Eastern Market. Bunch of knowledgable people and they are also hunters. They have some great hand grinders with the longer handles for extra leverage. With these units you can grind a lot of meat in a short time with little effort.

I would think that you would be able to make 100 lbs of sausage faster with a good hand grinder than anyone could with a household level electric one.

But, if you want electric they have them, too.


----------

